# Corel Draw X4 Problem - Speichern ohne Farbstile und Ansichten



## seraf (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

leider finde ich auf corel.de keine E-Mail-Adresse vom Support. 13 Euro für einen Anruf ohne zu Wissen ob die mir wirklich helfen können, ist mir dann doch zu viel.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 

Problem:
Ich erhalte von einer Druckerei Corel Draw X4-Dateien, die unglaubliche 5 bis 10 MB groß sind. Diese beinhalten keine Bitmaps, sondern bestehen nur aus Pfaden und Farben. Das Öffnen der Datei zieht sich bis zu 2 bis 5 Minuten.

Ist diese erstmal geöffnet sehe ich im Ansichts-Manager ca. 40 Ansichten. Unter Farbstile sind fast "unendlich" viele Stile gespeichert.

Speichere ich diese Dateien mit "speichern unter" erneut ab, ist eine ca. 5 MB große Datei ca. 500 KB groß. Wenn ich nun noch die Ansichten und Farbstile mühselig lösche und erneut speichere, so minimiert sich die Dateigröße auf 250 KB.

Wie ist denn so was möglich? Ich gehe davon aus, dass Corel irgendwelche Einstellungen in die Datei schreibt, die nicht wirklich nötig sind. Ich brauche doch nicht irgendwelche Ansichten oder Farbstile von der Druckerei.

Da es sehr mühselig ist, alle Dateien von Farbstilen und Ansichten zu säubern (und 10 Minuten zu verschwenden), habe ich natürlich bereits mit der Druckerei gesprochen, aber wir haben keine Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden, die das Mitspeichern von Farbstilen/Ansichten verhindert.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem und kennt dazu einen Lösungsweg?

So nebenbei: Was darüber hinaus auch schon passiert ist, dass nun auch einige meiner Vorlagen mit diesen Farbstilen "verseucht" waren. Keine Ahnung wann dies passiert ist.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann. 

Schöne Grüße,
michelle


----------



## roliboli (16. Februar 2010)

Hi
Ist das vielleicht eine exportierte DXF-Datei, die Pläne beinhaltet? Ich habe nämlich auch schon mal von einem CAD-Programm eine solch riesige Datei erhalten. Als ich dann alle unnötigen Ebenen gelöscht, bzw auf eine ebene reduziert hatte, war sie nur noch einige KB gross. Die CAD- Datei hatte nämlich alle einzelnen kleine Linienstücke als einzelne Objekte abgespeichert und dazu Stile kreiert. Beim nächsten mal bat ich den CAD-Menschen, nur noch relevante Daten abzuspeichern, was für ihn ein Klick war und mir viel Arbeit ersparte.


----------

